# HELP! Dilution of 100mg nic



## StompieZA (10/1/17)

Hi guys, 

Ok so i bought 100mg PG nic today and the shop gave me a print out of how to dilute it to get to 36mg which is what i usually buy (They were out of stock)

I got home and by mistake mixed it with VG instead of PG. 

So now i have a 100ml bottle nic, basically 36ml PG nic and 64ml VG 

how to i now use this compared to 36mg PG nic?

I currently mix juice at 70VG30PG with 3mg PG nic, I want to use this nic but get the same as i would have? or is this nic useless now?

Please help with my stupid mistake


----------



## Andre (10/1/17)

No not useless at all. In Juice Calculator it is very easy. You just add an ingredient, call it Nic36/64. mark it as nicotine in the little circle and specify the VG/PG ratio. Save. When you input a recipe, just choose that nic and the programme will do the rest.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/1/17)

hi @StompieZA wat app u use to mix...alot of apps allow to input custom pg vg make up of nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/1/17)

I use the one with the two cherries as the icon lol cant remember the name, think its like juice me or something. 

What i did is where i specify 100% pg or vg i did 34pg and 64vg and then i put in 36mg? Is that right? 

So then can i just continue mixing 70vg30pg?


----------



## Andre (10/1/17)

StompieZA said:


> I use the one with the two cherries as the icon lol cant remember the name, think its like juice me or something.
> 
> What i did is where i specify 100% pg or vg i did 34pg and 64vg and then i put in 36mg? Is that right?
> 
> So then can i just continue mixing 70vg30pg?


Yes, exactly! That is eJuice Me Up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/1/17)

Ok awesome stuff!! Thanks @Andre and @incredible_hullk !!!!

Really thought i messed up now!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/1/17)

Yeah @RichJB thats the app im using! Ok so then by the looks ive done it correctly! Hahaha thank goodness!


----------



## Andre (10/1/17)

StompieZA said:


> Ok awesome stuff!! Thanks @Andre and @incredible_hullk !!!!
> 
> Really thought i messed up now!!


Great stuff. Remember to shake that nic mix very well before mixing with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/1/17)

Ok will do andre, thanks!! 

I usually keep my nic in the fridge and also shake it well before each mix. 

Seeing that its freshly mixed, should i leave it out of the fridge for a day or teo first for it to blend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (10/1/17)

StompieZA said:


> Ok will do andre, thanks!!
> 
> I usually keep my nic in the fridge and also shake it well before each mix.
> 
> Seeing that its freshly mixed, should i leave it out of the fridge for a day or teo first for it to blend?


No you can keep it in the fridge. When you want to use it just take it out sooner than you would with your PG nic because it will need time to thin out a bit so you can give it a shake and use it easily enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (11/1/17)

StompieZA said:


> Ok will do andre, thanks!!
> 
> I usually keep my nic in the fridge and also shake it well before each mix.
> 
> Seeing that its freshly mixed, should i leave it out of the fridge for a day or teo first for it to blend?


Hi StompieZA, I would like to ask where you bought 100mg nic from and the brand please. I have been looking in SA and could not find any. This would be of a great help to me.


----------



## StompieZA (11/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> Hi StompieZA, I would like to ask where you bought 100mg nic from and the brand please. I have been looking in SA and could not find any. This would be of a great help to me.



Hi @Bunnypoison, The only way i managed to get 100mg is due to the shop i bought from was out of bottled 36mg nic. I know the owner well as im a regular customer so they he was willing to help me out with 50ml 100mg as i had a urgent order that needed to be made and was out of nic. 

Not sure if i can give the shop name cause they do not sell at 100mg.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (11/1/17)

StompieZA said:


> Hi @Bunnypoison, The only way i managed to get 100mg is due to the shop i bought from was out of bottled 36mg nic. I know the owner well as im a regular customer so they he was willing to help me out with 50ml 100mg as i had a urgent order that needed to be made and was out of nic.
> 
> Not sure if i can give the shop name cause they do not sell at 100mg.


That is a pity, but thank you for the reply


----------



## StompieZA (11/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> That is a pity, but thank you for the reply



When i go there again perhaps this week, i will find out and if they give the go ahead then ill reply to you again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (11/1/17)

StompieZA said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ok so i bought 100mg PG nic today and the shop gave me a print out of how to dilute it to get to 36mg which is what i usually buy (They were out of stock)
> 
> ...



Hey man - so if you don't have access to an app there is a shortcut in chemistry that you can use to figure it out.

It is c1v1=c2v2

In other words, if you know concentration and volume of one product, and you know what you want to get (either concentration/volume) and then manipulate the equation. In your case:

say 50ml of 100mg nick. so c1 = 100 and v1 = 50.
Then say you know you want 36mg you put c2 = 36.

100 x 50 = 36 x v2 // times 100 x 50
500 = 36 x V2 // divide by 36
500/36 = v2
v2 = 13.89ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/1/17)

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> Hey man - so if you don't have access to an app there is a shortcut in chemistry that you can use to figure it out.
> 
> It is c1v1=c2v2
> 
> ...






I think my brain just fried! But thanks for your explanation hahahaha


----------



## Bunnypoison (11/1/17)

StompieZA said:


> When i go there again perhaps this week, i will find out and if they give the go ahead then ill reply to you again.


That would be absolutely fantastic, thank you.


----------



## Rusty (11/1/17)

I dont know how this would work . because u didnt add VG NIC . you just added Plain VG in to the PG NiC .
It might be a hard 1 to balance .

Base Ratio 50/50 is made up of VG NIC and PG NIC . An E juice calculator will never fix this .


----------



## RichJB (11/1/17)

Abdul, the calculator will show and calculate it correctly. If a calculator can work out nicotine dilutions that are happening in a mixing bottle (flavourings, PG and VG added to PG nic), it can work out dilutions that are happening in a nic bottle (VG added to PG nic).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rusty (11/1/17)

so he would know what the strength of the nicotine has become ?

Great . when you do resolve it please post a screenshot of the calc.
For future reference if i am ever in this scenario


----------



## RichJB (11/1/17)

Sure he would know. When we make juice, we take 36mg nic and dilute it 11:1 with PG, VG and flavourings until our final juice is 3mg. If you take 100mg nic and dilute it to double the volume, you are left with 50mg nic, regardless of whether you use VG or PG to dilute. He only needs to input his PG and VG figures into the calc to get the correct PG/VG ratio for his finished juice. PG and VG have the same impact on nic strength.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rusty (11/1/17)

Good to know as i have a product out there and it might just be bigger in time.so saving costs means more profit 

Thanks


----------

